# Black Friday/Holiday Deals thread



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

I was thinking we could keep a thread going of sales, coupons, discount codes, etc. 

As someone posted earlier there is a sale going on at *Tactics Board Shop: Snowboard / Skate / Surf / Clothing / Gear* for 20% off.

*Use promo code TURKEY20 at checkout and take 20% off the most expensive qualifying item in your cart. Not valid for gift certificates or current season products by Burton, Red, Anon, Special Blend, Foursquare, Forum, Billabong, Lib Tech, K2, Ride, 686 and Never Summer. Limit one discount per order. Applicable to orders placed 11/24/09 to 11/29/09.

*Milosport* has a coupon code right now for 10% off. code: 22-66-1432

*Snowboards, Snowboard Boots, Snowboarding Gear: TruSnow.com* not sure what is up with their site because it does not work for me right now but I have seen this code floating around. Thanksgiving sale 15% off code: TSBLACKFRIDAY 


What else ya got?


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

well I will be in FL so no boarding might as well buy gear online. Would never go to a store that day in a million years though


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

The first one looks interesting. It would give me a good reason to get that second pair of 686 pants I've been wanting.....


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

Online shopping kicks ass...I am all about this thread!:thumbsup:


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

no joke, I do most of my shopping online. That's why they have cyber monday....


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2009)

Burton is having a sample sale next to my job on friday


----------



## ChubbyGuy (Mar 5, 2009)

I went to a burton sample sale last sat in oakland, california. Awesome sale, had to get there an hour early to wait in line. They got good stuff too, snagged some cartels and some burton restricted outwear for half off, if I went any later than opening time it would have all been gone. Free beer and drinks, and they raffled away new customs every hour. good stuff


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

went to the burton sale. Most of the clothing can be found online cheaper. However, they had Heros, Joysticks, Vapors, Methods, Supermodels, Customs, etc, etc. ALl for really good prices like $315 for a 2010 hero and 352 for a 2010 Custon vroc


----------



## EverBorN (Jul 21, 2007)

ChubbyGuy said:


> I went to a burton sample sale last sat in oakland, california. Awesome sale, had to get there an hour early to wait in line. They got good stuff too, snagged some cartels and some burton restricted outwear for half off, if I went any later than opening time it would have all been gone. Free beer and drinks, and they raffled away new customs every hour. good stuff


Oakland! holy crap I watched a special on oakland on the history channel on "Gangland".. Scary place! Did you make it out alive?


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2009)

EverBorN said:


> Oakland! holy crap I watched a special on oakland on the history channel on "Gangland".. Scary place! Did you make it out alive?


dude its not like oakland's one big ghetto. in the rough areas just keep your head down and your eyes peeled, or just avoid them in general :thumbsup:


----------



## EverBorN (Jul 21, 2007)

RallyBowls said:


> dude its not like oakland's one big ghetto. in the rough areas just keep your head down and your eyes peeled, or just avoid them in general :thumbsup:


We'll the part of oakland that was on TV was BAD, Had gangs that go by colors & some crazy stuff and if you wear the wrong color theyd shoot you. There was a 187 killings a year in this couple block area, thats one death EVERY OTHER DAY BY A GUN !


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

All you need:

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/general-equipment-talk/20164-25-off-2010-never-summer-capita.html
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/general-equipment-talk/20086-20-off-2010-arbor-bataleon-capita.html


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2009)

EverBorN said:


> Oakland! holy crap I watched a special on oakland on the history channel on "Gangland".. Scary place! Did you make it out alive?


there are quite a few parts of oakland that don't suck, it's not one giant ghetto.

anyway, I used the 20% off one to get boots, thanks for posting this


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Getting to be that time of year again...

Post up the Black Friday and Cyber Monday deals you come across! The only thing I really need is a splitboard and I'm sure we'll see no deals on those.


----------



## phillycheese (Nov 15, 2010)

i always buy online, but i live in a pretty remote location, so prices around here are EXTREMELY high, but i suggest to always check around before buying, its crazy how prices differ from place to place for the same gear...


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

CaptT said:


> Online shopping kicks ass...I am all about this thread!:thumbsup:


If it weren't for Online Shopping, people in Ogden wouldn't be able to get anything that is up-to-date.:cheeky4:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

RallyBowls said:


> dude its not like oakland's one big ghetto. in the rough areas just keep your head down and your eyes peeled, or just avoid them in general :thumbsup:


That's for sure. There is a 3 block area that is really nice. The rest of it is a war zone...


----------



## paul07ss (Dec 29, 2008)

Lets keep this updated :thumbsup:


----------



## --bigtime-- (Sep 10, 2010)

Saw a thread over on Trusnow the other day regarding their upcoming deals but now I can't find it.
Any help?


----------

